# HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?



## Hougen (11. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ab 1. Januar will ich wieder im Verein bei mir in Bad Kissingen sein, damit es wieder an der Saale hier in der Rhön auf Hecht gehen kann. Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich auch im Januar noch einen Angeltag auf Hecht riskieren sollte. (Der Hecht hat bei uns in der Saale erst ab 31.01. Schonzeit)? 
Im Prinzip dürfte die Wassertemperatur dann ja so gering sein, dass allgemein die Chancen auf einen Hecht stark reduziert sein müssten.

Hat jemand vielleicht in diesem Bereich schon einige Erfahrungen sammeln können...wenn ja, wäre ich ihm für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar.|rolleyes

Gruß, Hougen


----------



## NorbertF (11. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Hechte kannst du im Winter prima fangen, allerdings beim Spinnfischen den Köder langsam führen, sie sind im Winter träger.
Bedenke aber bitte dass sie dann voll Laich sind und wieviel Junghecht nicht aufkommt wenn du den Fang entnimmst.


----------



## Nailuj (11. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Hi, also ich versuch im mom auch verstärckt auf Hecht. Meistens nehme ich einen KöFi und zupfe ihn. Und dann eben wie beim Spinnfischen einwurf, zu dir zupfen und nächste Stelle funzt eig. ganz gut.


----------



## trout-spezi (11. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*



> Bedenke aber bitte dass sie dann voll Laich sind und wieviel Junghecht nicht aufkommt wenn du den Fang entnimmst.




100% zustimmung!
mfg


----------



## Veit (11. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Also seit etwa nem Monat knallts hier hechtmäßig so richtig und das wird erfahrungsgemäß bis zur Schonzeit (die hier auch erst Mitte Februar beginnt) so weitergehen. Andersgesagt: Der Januar ist ein Topp-Monat zum Hechtangeln.
Also Köder kommen dabei im Fluss bei mir nur Gummifische zum Einsatz. Da ausgenommen nach stärkeren Regenfällen oder bei Schmelzwasser, das Flusswasser im Winter recht klar ist, sind natürlich Köderfarben angesagt. Ich konnte letzten Winter nahezu alle Hechte auf Gummis im Weißfischdekor überlisten.


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Vielen Dank für den super Tipp mit dem Gummifisch...und natürlich auch alle anderen Tipps.
Hättest du denn eventuell auch eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Größe der Gummifische? Bis jetzt habe ich selbst meist eher mit blinker und spinner herum handiert, um auch Chancen auf Forellen und Barsche haben zu können, daher habe ich noch so gut wie keine Erfahrung im Berich Gummifische...Wie sollte man denn einen Gummifisch...besonders im Fluss führen...dass heißt, wie sollte die Rute gehalten werden, sollte sie schnell oder langsam eingeholt werden, usw.


----------



## grintz (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Also zur Gummiführung gibt einige Metoden... hier werden einige genauer beleuchtet: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/november04_gummifuehrung.htm

so long


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Vielen Dank für den Link...die Tipps sind super, die darauf zu finden sind. Leider sind dort keine Angaben zur Gummiködergröße angegeben...Vielleicht noch ein kleines Zitat, das bei mir noch eine weitere Frage aufgeworfen hat:  "Zeitlupengeschwindigkeit ist erforderlich um auch die winterträgen Hechte und Barsche aus der Reserve zu locken. Doch hierzu braucht man natürlich auch die *passenden Köder*, *die in dieser Zeitlupengeschwindigkeit gefischt werden können*." (Quelle:www.barschalarm.de)  Wie kann ich  denn die passenden Köder finden,  die dafür geeignet wären?  Maßstabgebend ist ja auch die Größe bzw. das Gewicht des  Jigkopfes.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die ganzen Beiträge die bis jetzt schon zu dem Thema geleistet wurden.


----------



## grintz (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Aaaalso, für den Winter bevorzugt man sogenannte No-Action Shads wie beispielsweise den Fin S Shad oder die LC Grubs ebenfalls von Lunker City !
Und zwar soll die langsame Führung plus die sich wenig bewegenden Köder die Räuber überlisten !
Den Jigkopf wählst du anhand von Strömung, Tiefe und eben der größe des Gufis !
Sollten noch fragen aufkommen, einfach raus damit !

so long


----------



## Veit (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*



grintz schrieb:


> Aaaalso, für den Winter bevorzugt man sogenannte No-Action Shads wie beispielsweise den Fin S Shad oder die LC Grubs ebenfalls von Lunker City !


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Sicherlich fangen diese Köder auch ihre Fische, für Hecht gibts aber wesentlich besseres, gerade im Fluss.
Kopytos in 8 bis 14 cm haben mir letzten Winter und auch in den vergangenen Wochen die meisten Hechte gebracht.


----------



## NorbertF (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Für Hechte würde ich auch keine No-Action nehmen. Geht zwar auch mal, aber da sind Wackelköder schon besser.


----------



## Markus18 (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Hey Saaleanglerkollege, da ich das gleiche Gewässer befische will ich hier auch mal was schreibe.Also Hecht dürfte inner Saale im Januar gut gehen, du musst aber die Stellen wissen wo sie sich aufhalten.Strömungsarme, tiefe Bereiche und Kehrströmungen würde ich suchen.Mit den Ködern ist das so ne Sache in unserm Flüsschen.Bin auch begeisterter Gufifan, aber in der Saale!?Wenn du den Gummi dort "normal" führst, wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht glücklich, da du einfach zu viele Hänger haben wirst. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit jiggen im Mittelwasser gemacht.Soll heißen du lässt deinen Köder nie ganz auf den Grund absinken, sondern lupfst ihn kurz davor wieder an.Zu der Art der (Gummi)köder kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, da ich wie gesagt, inner Saale wenig mit Gufi auf Hecht fische. Kollegen von mir haben aber gute erfolge mit dem Bulldawg gehabt.Empfehlen würde ich dir nen 3er Mepps in silber, der geht so gut wie immer dort, oder ein Fischchen am System, im gleichen Stil geführt wie oben beschrieben.
Berichte mir über deine Erfolge, Erfahrungen, würde mich freuen.

Mfg :
Ein Angler welcher die Fische oberhalb von Bad Neustadt ärgert.:vik:


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Ich habe meinen ersten Hecht damals auch, im Winter, bei eisiger Kälte und sogar Minusgraden, im *FLUSS*, gefangen.

Also ich denke schon, dass das sehr gut möglich ist, Hechte bei kaltem Wetter, auch in Flüssen zum Biss zu verleiten.

greetz


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Hi Markus,

vielen Dank erstmal für diese wertvollen Tipps. Ich werde mal versuchen mich mit diesen neuen Spinnködern zu bewaffnen und Anfang Januar wieder auf die Jagd gehen.

Erst vor einer Woche habe ich eigentlich nur durch zu Fall in Bad Kissingen (dort angle ich immer) einen kleinen Hecht auf einen 2er Aglia Barschblinker gefangen. Ohne Stahlvorfach und mit einer Forellenschnurr bestückt, ist der ebenso kurz vorm Ufer in meiner Sichtweite auf den Blinker geschossen...und genau in einem Bereich, wie du ihn beschrieben hast, Rücklaufzone...allerdings ungewöhnlich flach für Standorte von hechten zu dieser Jahreszeit. Sonst gehe ich eigentlich meist eher auf Forelle und Barsch, nebenbei auch auf Karpfen. Die man finde ich besonders gut in der Nähe der Kläranlage fangen kann....KEINE SORGE, Fikalien gelangen dort nicht in die Saale, auch nicht derartige chemische Verbindungen, aber von der Kläranlage aus mündet ein Rohr in die Saale, dass in regelmäßigen Zeitintervallen warmes Wasser mit sich führt. An dieser Stelle wurden schon zahlreiche große Karpfen gefangen...einen davon konnte ich mir bis jetzt ergattern. Allerdings schlägt jetzt mein Herz mehr für das Spinnfischen...da man sich nicht nur bewegt sondern auch die Fangchancen deutlich höher sind.
Wenn du willst kannst du mir mal auf mein Konto von anglerboard.de schreiben, dann können wir uns ja mal im Winter zur Hechtjagd treffen 

Peter the Pan:

Das hat mich jetzt auch dazu ermutigt, mir bei auch bei Minusgraden den Schall um den Hals zu werfen, und auf die Pirsch zu gehen.


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Dann mach dich mal gleich nächstes Wochenende auf die Socken. |supergri

Die Winterkälte haben wir in Deutschland ja schon fast erreicht, zumindest gefühlsmäßig. 

Und dann anschließend berichtest du uns von deinem, wunderbaren, über 1m gemessenen, Hecht. Deal? |bla:

greetz

EDIT: sorry, hab den ersten Post wohl nicht gründlich genug gelesen. Dann wünsche ich dir in jedem Fall im Januar viel Erfolg, einen kapitalen Hecht in den Kescher zu verleiten.

P.S. Anfang Januar, hatte ich meinen damals auch gefangen.


----------



## donlotis (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Ob Sommer oder Winter, am besten fängt der silberne Löffelblinker!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Ich habe mir schon eine Einkaufsliste gemacht, von all den Ködern die mir bis jetzt von euch so empfohlen wurden  Leider kanns bei mir erst wieder ab 1. Januar auf die Pirsch gehen, bin erst ab dann wieder im Verein...da hier eine Tageskarte 18 € kostet...lohnt es sich eher, wenn man etwas öfters gehen will, eine Jahreskarte über den Verein zu beziehen. Aber versprochen, ab 1. Januar gehts los...dass hab ich schon fest in Augenschein genommen  Besteht dann dieser Themenkreis immer noch...oder müsste ich dann alle Teilnehmer einzeln anschreiben


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Hi Donlotis,

meinst du den selbstgebauten Löffelblinker...oder den aus dem Handel?


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Ich denke bis Anfang Januar wird noch jede menge hier Forum passieren. Wenn du dann wie versprochen Anfang Januar losziehst, und den einen oder anderen Erfolg erzielst, würde ich vorschlagen, du öffnest dann einfach ein neues Thema. 

Die, die es interessiert, werden es schon näher unter die Lupe nehmen. (Sowie z.B. ich #6)

*greetz*


----------



## Petterson (12. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Hi Hougen, stell dir vor, du wärst ein Hecht: dann würdest du dir im Winter den Bauch auch mit möglichst wenig Bewegung möglichst voll schlagen wollen..also keine Angs vor langsam geführten großen Gufis (habe auch schon mit 20er Gufis untermaßige Hechtjünglinge erwischt). Aber generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Durchschnittsgröße der gefangenen Hechte in kaltem Wasser eher größer ist als in einer warmen Boullaibaise! Und wenn du wegen der Hänger nicht so tief fischen willst, nimm GROSSE, WEICHE Gufis...die kannste mit weniger Blei und laaangsamer fischen als als steife Köder gleicher Größe. Gute Erfahrungen Habe ich mit Mann´s oder auch Dreamtackle gemacht.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (13. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

guck dir mal den bull dawg von musky mania an (gibts bei ulli beyer im shop) den is 23cm fische ich sehr gerne im winter ...am liebsten hau ich mir direkt den 30er ans vorfach ...das einzige problem hierbei ist das er ziemlich schwer ist ...deswegen solltest du eine starke rute bei dem 30er verwenden ...für den 23er reicht eine starke hecht spin mit 100wg ....


----------



## Ghanja (14. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Ich nehme mal an, du schleppst den Bull Dawg weil ein Werfen bzw. eine normale Führung ist mit einer 100 g Rute nicht gerade optimal - der Köder allein wiegt ja schon 100 g ...


----------



## Hougen (16. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Aber ich weiß nicht...solch große Geschosse, die man gleichzeitig als Fischabtöter benutzen kann, finde ich zum Einsatz im Fluss vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Zumal hat der Bull Dawg auch noch einen sehr stolzen Preis...bis jetzt habe ich keine unter 20 € gefunden. Wenn man da einen Hänger, der sich nicht mehr lösen lässt, bedenkt, kann das schnell eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenheit werden. Allerdings kann ich das selbst nur sehr pauschal sagen...habe nämlich mit diesem noch nie gefischt.

Um vielleicht das Thema "HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?" noch etwas ab zu runden: Zwar habe ich schon gesehen, dass es einige Themen über "Stahlvorfächer" gibt, allerdings hätte mich interessiert, was ihr von Stahlvorfächern, aus Flexonit gefertigten Vorfächern etc. haltet. Sollte man sie lieber selbst machen...oder sich den Aufwand sparen, und sie fertig gleich im 50er Pack kaufen. Zudem, kommt ein Gummifisch besser in Aktion bei einem kürzeren Stahlvorfach...oder sollte es lieber längerer sein...


----------



## Petterson (16. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Hi Hougan, mach dir mal weniger Gedanken über Hersteller ("Flexonid"): 49fädig=weicher als 19fädig=weicher als 7fädig. Mit nem 49fädigem Stahl liegst Du also immer richtig. Bei klarem Wasser oder scheuen Fischen sollte das Vorfach dann nicht gerade mehr auffallen wie der Köder (das ist sicher ein Vorteil von Flexonit). Ich mache ALLE meine Stahlvorfächer selbst: 1) ists irgendwie Kult, 2) unterm Strich billiger, 3) vor allem kann ich Länge und Bestückung meinen Bedürfnissen anpassen...z.B. nehm ich als Verbindung zum Köder bei Blinkern ein 3fach-Wirbel zur Vermeidung von Schnurdrall, beim Gummifisch nur einen Duolock (optimale Rundung des Karabiners und damit beste Führung). Die Länge??? 1/3 der Hechtlänge sind nur Kopf, Maul und Zähne, Sicherheit einrechnen...bin ich bei 50-60cm und komme selbst bei nem Kapitalen nie in Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Hougen (17. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp|supergri
Aber was bräuchte ich denn alles, um mir Stahlvorfächer selbst bauen zu können? ;+


----------



## Petterson (18. November 2007)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Vorfachmaterial gibts als Meterware auf Spulen, meistens je 5m, dazu im Durchmesser passende Quetschhülsen und Wirbel für das köderseitige Vorfachende. Ne stinknormale Bastelschere (die sollte allerdings scharf, am besten neu sein, sonst franst das Vorfach beim schneiden aus) und eine Quetschhülsenzange. Einen Meterstab, ein Abend mit langweiligem Fernsehprogramm (sollte ja auch kein Problem sein) und dann...viel Spass beim basteln!


----------



## Malex (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Muss euch da zustimmen, allerdings ist nicht jedes gewässer gleich. Das heisst man muss immer ausprobieren was gerade geht. Also einfach mal ein paar schöne gumis kaufen und ins wasser werfen. Wenn ich an den see fahre sind es gufis mit schaufenschwanz in 12-15 cm. Wenn es nach NL geht durfen es NoAction sein in 16-23 cm, und an den flachen gewässer in NL immer noch am besten mit Jerkbaits


----------



## Hougen (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Ja, das hört sich sehr gut an ;-) Wobei ich bei uns mittlerweile wiederrum auch auf große Hechte bessere Erfahrung mit kürzeren Gufis gemacht hab.

Mir ist noch eine ganz andere Frage gekommen, auch wenn sie etwas abwägig vom Thema ist:
Ich bin derzeit in Ungarn und habe hier 10 km vor Szeged einen See ausfindig gemacht, der zu einer großen Fischzuchtanalage gehört, allerdings auch mit guten Hechten bestückt sein soll. Doch wie sollte man denen am besten beim Ansitzfischen nachstellen? Sollte ich da vielleicht bei der altbewährten Postenmontage bleiben, und einen toten Köfi unterhalb der Rückenflosse mit einem Drillingsharken anködern? Hier ist ein Link, der von Google übersetzt wurde, da es eine homepage zu dem See nur in ungarischer Sprache gibt. Allerdings kann man da auch ein paar Bilder vom See sehen:
http://translate.googleusercontent....uw.hu/&usg=ALkJrhjf7Ucb6099sWBR9AwlEGTcIpj1Nw

Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr die Sachen angehen würdet.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Erst mal Respekt:
Daß jemand, der auf einen fünf Jahre alten Beitrag antwortet, sofort eine Antwort vom Ersteller des Threads bekommt, dürfte einmalig sein...#6



Hougen schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit in Ungarn und habe hier 10 km vor Szeged einen See ausfindig gemacht, der zu einer großen Fischzuchtanalage gehört, allerdings auch mit guten Hechten bestückt sein soll. Doch wie sollte man denen am besten beim Ansitzfischen nachstellen? Sollte ich da vielleicht bei der altbewährten Postenmontage bleiben, und einen toten Köfi unterhalb der Rückenflosse mit einem Drillingsharken anködern? Hier ist ein Link, der von Google übersetzt wurde, da es eine homepage zu dem See nur in ungarischer Sprache gibt. Allerdings kann man da auch ein paar Bilder vom See sehen:
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ei=LV4aUdHaOI3HsgbCnoDwAg&hl=de&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbabohe%2Bhu%26hl%3Dde%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1252%26bih%3D570&rurl=translate.google.de&sl=hu&u=http://baktoibojlishe.uw.hu/&usg=ALkJrhjf7Ucb6099sWBR9AwlEGTcIpj1Nw
> 
> Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr die Sachen angehen würdet.|kopfkrat



Um diese Jahreszeit würde ich den Köfi eher statisch am Grund anbieten.
Ich verwende im Winter am liebsten Meeresfische (i.d.R. Sardinen), weil sie einen sehr intensiven Duft haben.
Angeködert werden sie mit zwei kleinen Drillingen (Sofortanschlagsystem).

Google mal "Deadbaiting".
Da findest Du jede Menge Lesestoff und Videos...

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78

PS:
Ohne die Tiefenverhältnisse zu kennen:
Die Engstelle bei der kleinen Insel wäre für mich die allererste Wahl...


----------



## Hougen (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für das Kompliment, die Email-Benachrichtung machts leichter den Überblick zu behalten ;-) Nun, ich habe geplant an dem beschriebenen See Mitte April zu fischen. Ich habe zudem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass frische Köfis besser am System halten, wobei ich andererseits bislang nur sehr selten mit Meeresfischen auf Hecht angesessen habe. Hier bekommt man auch Meeresfische wie Makrele, Plattfisch und sogar Tintenfische "frisch" an der Theke im Tesco. 
Würdest du im April immernoch deinen Köder auf Grund anbieten?
Ich hab vor mit einer Feederrute zu fischen und die 2. Rute auf Hecht aus zu legen. Dafür hab ich mir hier bislang diese Sachen besorgt, wie sie auf den Bildern zu sehen sind. Darauf kann man auch ein Fertigsystem sehen. Da ich mein eigentliches Angelequipment zu Hause in Deutschland habe, wollte ich den Aufwand gering halten. In Polen hab ich einmal Hechte mit dem selben simplen System gefangen, allerdings hatte ich da den Köfi lebend angeboten mit dem Drilling unterhalb der Rückenflosse. Dies ist mittlerweile auch hier zu Lande verboten. Leider muss ich ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mit dem Anködern von Köfis für Hecht relativ wenig Erfahrung habe, daher bin ich auch für jede Skizze/Bild dankbar, da das Internet zwar hilfreich ist, aber die Meinungen was das angeht, sehr weit auseinander gehen.


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hechte kannst du im Winter prima fangen, allerdings beim Spinnfischen den Köder langsam führen, sie sind im Winter träger.
> Bedenke aber bitte dass sie dann voll Laich sind und wieviel Junghecht nicht aufkommt wenn du den Fang entnimmst.



ja und, wenn er diesen fisch zwei monate vorher entnimmt, kommt von diesem fisch auch kein junghecht hoch.
für die reproduktion ist es vollkommen wumpe wann der fisch entnommen wird.

antonio


----------



## Marcus 1806 (5. November 2022)

Hougen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ab 1. Januar will ich wieder im Verein bei mir in Bad Kissingen sein, damit es wieder an der Saale hier in der Rhön auf Hecht gehen kann. Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich auch im Januar noch einen Angeltag auf Hecht riskieren sollte. (Der Hecht hat bei uns in der Saale erst ab 31.01. Schonzeit)?
> Im Prinzip dürfte die Wassertemperatur dann ja so gering sein, dass allgemein die Chancen auf einen Hecht stark reduziert sein müssten.
> ...


HALLO Hougen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es schwer in der saale bad kissingen im Januar auf Hecht.ich komme aus der Nähe und bin oft dort.da das Wasser um diese Zeit meist sehr trüb ist. Ich war dieses Jahr 5 mal dort und konnte 10 hechte zum Landgang überreden. Ich werde die Tage nochmal gehen und das auch ein letztes Mal dieses Jahr. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der November der letzte Monat wo es nochmal klappen könnte. Danach ist es schwer da die hechte sich in tiefe Zonen verziehen. Und diese finden ist schwer ohne hielfsmittel.ich muss allerdings noch dazu sagen das ich nur vom Kraftwerk bis zur grossen Brücke Rehaklinik Angel. Die tiefste stelle in diesem Stück beträgt ca. 5m.die flachste Stelle 1-1.30m. Ich konnte auch schon einen Wels mit 1m dort fangen.den ich natürlich entnommen habe. Gummi rate ich ab auch Köder die mann nicht Zonen technisch führen kann. Wichtig weil dort nur sehr viele Äste am Grund liegen und du nicht froh sein wirst ständig abrisse zu haben.ich persönlich bevorzuge Köder die mann in den Zonen führen kann. Das bedeutet wenn ich den Köder sinken lasse je nach dem was er wiegt und ich das führen zb.1m tiefe anfange bleibt mein Köder bei der Führung auf 1m.hoffe konnte dir bißchen behilflich sein. Schönen tag


----------



## Marcus 1806 (5. November 2022)

Hougen schrieb:


> *AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank für das Kompliment, die Email-Benachrichtung machts leichter den Überblick zu behalten ;-) Nun, ich habe geplant an dem beschriebenen See Mitte April zu fischen. Ich habe zudem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass frische Köfis besser am System halten, wobei ich andererseits bislang nur sehr selten mit Meeresfischen auf Hecht angesessen habe. Hier bekommt man auch Meeresfische wie Makrele, Plattfisch und sogar Tintenfische "frisch" an der Theke im Tesco.
> Würdest du im April immernoch deinen Köder auf Grund anbieten?
> Ich hab vor mit einer Feederrute zu fischen und die 2. Rute auf Hecht aus zu legen. Dafür hab ich mir hier bislang diese Sachen besorgt, wie sie auf den Bildern zu sehen sind. Darauf kann man auch ein Fertigsystem sehen. Da ich mein eigentliches Angelequipment zu Hause in Deutschland habe, wollte ich den Aufwand gering halten. In Polen hab ich einmal Hechte mit dem selben simplen System gefangen, allerdings hatte ich da den Köfi lebend angeboten mit dem Drilling unterhalb der Rückenflosse. Dies ist mittlerweile auch hier zu Lande verboten. Leider muss ich ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mit dem Anködern von Köfis für Hecht relativ wenig Erfahrung habe, daher bin ich auch für jede Skizze/Bild dankbar, da das Internet zwar hilfreich ist, aber die Meinungen was das angeht, sehr weit auseinander gehen.


April ist es zu war um köfis am Grund anzubieten. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es sinnvoll im Mittel Wasser. 80-2m je nach tiefe und das an einer kante. Von flach zu tief


----------



## Matthias_R (5. November 2022)

NorbertF schrieb:


> *AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*
> 
> Hechte kannst du im Winter prima fangen, allerdings beim Spinnfischen den Köder langsam führen, sie sind im Winter träger.
> Bedenke aber bitte dass sie dann voll Laich sind und wieviel Junghecht nicht aufkommt wenn du den Fang entnimmst.


Dem Jungfischaufkommen im kommenden Frühjahr ist es egal, ob ein Hecht im Sommer, im Herbst oder im Winter entnommen wird.
Und wenn ein großer weg ist kommen mehr kleine durch. Nennt sich Gleichgewicht.
Natürlich darf man es nicht übertreiben mit der Entnahme.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2022)

Hallo Marcus 1806,

gerade im Winter bietet sich das Hechtfischen in kleinen bis mittleren Flüssen an. An den größeren Seen braucht man dann nicht mehr hin (ohne Boot), denn da kann man diese vom Ufer aus kaum noch erreichen, da die sich da tatsächlich in tiefere Regionen zurückziehen (mit den Futterfischen).
Aber in bis zu 30 Meter breiten Flüssen - wo sollen die hin, wo ich sie nicht erreichen kann? In der Weite ein Klacks und so tief sind die Flüsse nicht, dass man da nicht runterkommt. Also ran an den Hecht  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## crisis (7. November 2022)

NorbertF schrieb:


> *AW: HECHT im Winter im Fluss noch möglich?*
> 
> Hechte kannst du im Winter prima fangen, allerdings beim Spinnfischen den Köder langsam führen, sie sind im Winter träger.
> Bedenke aber bitte dass sie dann voll Laich sind und wieviel Junghecht nicht aufkommt wenn du den Fang entnimmst.


Der Hecht, den man im Januar entnimmt, laicht genau so wenig wie der, den man im vorangegangenen August entnommen hat.


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Grundsätzlich stimmt das Argument zwar. Aber speziell im Dezember, Januar sind die Fische teilweise so dermaßen voll mit Laich, dass ich eine Entnahme sehr kritisch sehe. Laichdorsche angelt ja angeblich auch keiner ;-) . Entnehmen tue ich daher nicht. Aber angeln tue ich drauf....und das funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach auch sehr gut, grade in Flüssen, wie schon angesprochen. Die Fische müssen in der Strömung fressen und können auch nicht ins Tiefe verschwinden, wo sie träge sind und schwer zu lokalisieren.


----------



## Waidbruder (7. November 2022)

Wieso geht es hier nur um das Angeln mit Kunstköder? Am Fluss im Winter mit megaträgen Hechten würde ich natürlich an beruhigten, tiefen Stellen einen Köderfisch anbieten, idealerweise etwas "duftendes" wie Makrele oder Sardine.


----------

